Ask HN: What is the best online resource to learn advanced JavaScript? - softvar
======
michaelsbradley
While I'm not sure it quite fits the bill as an _advanced_ resource, I
recommend folks learning and working with JS to carefully review the
_JavaScript Garden_ website, in its entirety, at least once:

[http://bonsaiden.github.io/JavaScript-
Garden/](http://bonsaiden.github.io/JavaScript-Garden/)

The materials are a tad dated – covering only ES5/ES3 – but still quite
relevant.

